# Help With Quote for Large Retail Center



## lawninorderpm (Sep 3, 2014)

Ok folks I am kinda new to large commercial properties. I have been mostly sticking to small store fronts... was asked to bid a large retail mall of sorts. I went today and measured it... total of 65,300 sq ft of asphalt. 1446 linear feet of sidewalk. Trigger is 1". Constant upkeep required. Salt of property and calcium chloride for walkways... Owner wants a seasonal price. We average 70 inches of snow up here, generally 10-12 storms per year. Just looking for advice and any suggestions of price...THANKS!:laughing:


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Babysitting a place has to be worth your while....the owner understands such service can't be cheap, I hope?
I have no useful advice, but am watching so I can maybe learn.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Use findlotsize.com and put a picture up, so we can see it.


----------



## lawninorderpm (Sep 3, 2014)

Here is link to the lot... couldn't get picture to attach.

I am thinking $32k for the season price.

THANKS!!

http://www.findlotsize.com?e=42.898336,-71.598376:0:292 route 101 amherst nh:measure:0


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

If this is for a National Maintenance company, make sure you can handle it. Most of them are a pita do deal with. And they will want to pay about half what you think it's worth.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Doesn't look too bad*

Looking at the link you posted the site looks very manageable. The only issue may be snow removal. Be sure to add that to the written contract because it could be an issue for sure. I didn't see a lot of room onsite to keep stacking without melting.

Check out our Snow Estimator at http://www.profitsareus.com/product...ce-management-spreadsheet-cd-microsoft-excel/
I think it will help you get your estimate on target. It does include a seasonal estimator. You can use it for any size property.

Good luck this year.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

With my 2012 F250 and xv in my sig, I would expect that lot to take 2 hours - at least - per push @ 1 to 3 inches.
You have 3 entrances, and you have to carry nearly all of the snow out to the back side of the rear lot for stacking.
And I figured the time with no cars in the way...
Having seen the lot now, I would want at least your price for a seasonal if it needs to be babysat. Probably more like $40k.
A man with a truck and a man with a blower and shovel full time during an event....that costs money.
Don't bid to win is what I am saying. Bid to make money even if we get 14 feet of snow, and you know we can here..


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

With a 1 inch Trigger there will need to be a truck on site all the time when it snows. So how much do you need to make on one truck in a season? Plus add salt costs. 
Your 32k is a good starting point for the season but I would bid it more like Forest at 40K, but I do not know your prices NH. 
When I have explained what the 1 inch Trigger is to people in the past they decide that 2 or 3 is OK. That would be a nice job to get at the 40K price.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Is this just plowing or lawn care as well?


----------



## lawninorderpm (Sep 3, 2014)

just plowing... and just fyi the bid is only for the right side of the picture. about 1.5 acres of asphalt. Found out current contractor who did last year is charging them $15k for the season. The owner told me that he doesn't want to use them again because they did a terrible job and damaged a lot. Thinking the cheapest I would go is $27K? What you guys think?


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Not for a 1 inch Trigger. 2 inch Trigger / Yes


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

15k per season is ridiculous, that's for sure. @ a 1 inch trigger and constant upkeep, I still advise the first number you gave, as a bare minimum. 
I made $8k on a 3/4 acre lot last year plowing after the storm- and no sand, no salt, no shovel. I gave the sand/salt to my friend, and he did ok on it. Probably made $3k.

You need to think out, and rehearse your sales pitch to the guy, so he understands why the other guy did so bad @15k and you will do excellent @ $35k.....


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Dedicated skid with 10' kage and 2 man walk crew should be able to cycle that in less than three hours. Looking at the lot your one ton will be one step above useless.

Salt tracking from 101 should help with salting, the problem will be when they shelf it will spill heavily onto your apron.

What times to the stores open? The lot could wait until 2-3 hours before opening unless they have night time deliveries.

Also agree with having a haul away clause after x amount of inches.

You're price seems a little high for the scope/size of the lot, just my .02


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Definitely practice what your gonna say when you show a 133% increase in the price


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

your 1st price of 32k seems good, we would be around 34k 35k, but that's us and our pricing


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow......anywhere From full time skid to pick up for two hours

Anywhere from 15k to 30k......


----------



## lawninorderpm (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys. I will send over contract and see what they say


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

lawninorderpm;1826842 said:


> just plowing... and just fyi the bid is only for the right side of the picture. about 1.5 acres of asphalt. Found out current contractor who did last year is charging them $15k for the season. The owner told me that he doesn't want to use them again because they did a terrible job and damaged a lot. Thinking the cheapest I would go is $27K? What you guys think?


That would be cheap For a 70'' area 
You have a Skid Steer with a plow That would be the best thing have for that Little space for snow So stacking with a skid would be better
Cat rents one for $6500 for 17 weeks around here 
$27k I think be better at $35-$40k

My area snow fall is 45'' and I have a complex the size that Last year I made 20k and mine wasnt seasonal


----------

